# Onkyo 809



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello,
I have a question with the Onkyo 809, is there a way (or button) on the remote to select channel and adjust levels of individual speakers while listening to source? I have been using my old 702 remote to do this, it has a channel select button and + or - dB level adjustments, I like this feature as with some sources it is necessary to raise or lower a level. Also in the speaker setup menu, selecting a Xover setting of each speaker denotes it's size as small, full band is large, correct me if I'm wrong. I don't see an option to actually set speaker to small or large, I realize no sub auto selects full band. Thanks Guys for your patience.....
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Hello,
> I have a question with the Onkyo 809, is there a way (or button) on the remote to select channel and adjust levels of individual speakers while listening to source? I have been using my old 702 remote to do this, it has a channel select button and + or - dB level adjustments, I like this feature as with some sources it is necessary to raise or lower a level. Also in the speaker setup menu, selecting a Xover setting of each speaker denotes it's size as small, full band is large, correct me if I'm wrong. I don't see an option to actually set speaker to small or large, I realize no sub auto selects full band. Thanks Guys for your patience.....
> Jeff


Hello,
I am pretty sure the 809 is identical to my 809 in that you press the Home Button on the RC while in Receiver Mode. From there, click on Audio and move up and down on the options until you see Speaker Levels. Also, Intellivolume is quite handy for Sources that are much lower or higher than the others so that there are not huge variations when going from Source to Source.
J


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am pretty sure the 809 is identical to my 809 in that you press the Home Button on the RC while in Receiver Mode. From there, click on Audio and move up and down on the options until you see Speaker Levels. Also, Intellivolume is quite handy for Sources that are much lower or higher than the others so that there are not huge variations when going from Source to Source.
> J


Thanks Jack, I'll give that a try, simple enough. I agree with Intellivolume, I use it as I have multiple sources as well, thanks again my friend. I don't like manuals, you responded quicker than I could have looked it up in the manual...........
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am pretty sure the 809 is identical to my 809 in that you press the Home Button on the RC while in Receiver Mode. From there, click on Audio and move up and down on the options until you see Speaker Levels. Also, Intellivolume is quite handy for Sources that are much lower or higher than the others so that there are not huge variations when going from Source to Source.
> J


Jack, thanks for the info, I only have the option of adjusting center and subwoofer levels, am I missing something?
Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff,

I just adjusted my subs last night and double-checked to make sure the fronts were there - they were. It should be there under option 2.4 from the main menu.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know on my Onkyo 805 remote the adjustments are near the bottom "channel select and then a + & -" button beside that. Does the 809 not have this?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, I misunderstood Jeff what you were doing. I just checked again now and mine is the same - I can only do subs and center.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Yeah, I misunderstood Jeff what you were doing. I just checked again now and mine is the same - I can only do subs and center.


Thanks Joe, I thought I was going crazy (I know I already am), and also designating a crossover for each speaker denotes they are small as you can not select small but only full band (which assigns them as large), so if you for example Xover all speakers at 80 Hz this means they are small, correct?
Jeff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, Onkyo does not use the "small" label if you set a crossover for a speaker you are essentially doing the same thing as selecting small.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I know on my Onkyo 805 remote the adjustments are near the bottom "channel select and then a + & -" button beside that. Does the 809 not have this?


Tony that is how and where I can make these adjustments on my Onkyo 702 remote, which I use for the 809 along with the 809's remote, the 702 remote is backlit with more easily acessable funtions, much easier to use.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, Onkyo does not use the "small" label if you set a crossover for a speaker you are essentially doing the same thing as selecting small.


Thanks Tony, first HDMI receiver, these new toys need getting used to, I'm old school (senior shackster)..


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I know on my Onkyo 805 remote the adjustments are near the bottom "channel select and then a + & -" button beside that. Does the 809 not have this?


No...............


----------

